# Hi.....any LONDON based DORICO Jedi's here ?



## ed buller (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi

anybody having a great time composing at speed with Dorico and BBC or any Orchestral libraries ?

best

ed


----------



## rdd27 (Jul 14, 2021)

Not London, but UK. I have Dorico set up for some of my Spitfire Symphnic libraries. Why do you ask?


----------



## ed buller (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi Robert

I hope you are well. I am sorry for the late reply I moved house. I am having trouble with Dorico 3.5 and BBC so on Windows 10. Big computer, loads of RAM but I get dropouts on measured terms. Was curious if you had that problem 

best

ed


----------



## rdd27 (Jul 31, 2021)

ed buller said:


> Hi Robert
> 
> I hope you are well. I am sorry for the late reply I moved house. I am having trouble with Dorico 3.5 and BBC so on Windows 10. Big computer, loads of RAM but I get dropouts on measured terms. Was curious if you had that problem
> 
> ...


Hi Ed,

Hmm, any drop-outs I've had have always been because of my audio buffer size being too small. Assuming you've checked that, then I'm not sure unfortunately.

I don't have BBC SO to compare - it could be a bug with the expression map. Does the issue happen with the default Halion library included with Dorico?

You could also try the official Steinberg Dorico forum.

Best wishes,

Robert


----------

